
Drone races are coming to ESPN thanks to “unprecedented” popularity - protomyth
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/04/drone-races-are-coming-to-espn-thanks-to-unprecedented-popularity/
======
11thEarlOfMar
Must have 2 classes: Piloted and Autonomous.

